# Anton Webern Thread



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Recently I have been fascinated by his work. This thread is for discussion of his life and works. Post your favorite pieces of his.

His late romantic masterpiece (tonal):






The 6 orchestral pieces:






3 songs for E-flat clarinet, guitar and voice, op. 18 (very underrated imo):






piano "variations" played by gould:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Five Movements for String Quartet:


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Op. 25 has my favorite of all his songs, very convenient


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I was shocked when I first heard this to learn it was by Anton Webern:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Some of my favorites are the two cantatas:










And _Das Augenlicht_:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm particularly fond of the second movement of the Symphony because some of the general features of the tone row, which is typically Webernian in its intricate symmetry, can _sort of_ be heard, or at least inferred, just by listening.


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

So I'll start with a piece of his that I enjoy:





And then ask a question:
It seems to me that all Webern's stuff is on the shorter side, do we know why he preferred to write in this form?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I listened to the Symphony, Op. 21 yesterday, I know that I have heard it before, multiple time even, and then I _heard_ it. Are you familiar with that experience. It just _clicked_ and now I am in awe of it. I plan to return to it a few times in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Selby said:


> I listened to the Symphony, Op. 21 yesterday, I know that I have heard it before, multiple time even, and then I _heard_ it. Are you familiar with that experience. It just _clicked_ and now I am in awe of it. I plan to return to it a few times in the upcoming weeks.


that symphony is like a spacerock for real


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

musicrom said:


> I was shocked when I first heard this to learn it was by Anton Webern:


WOW! thanks I love this


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

musicrom said:


> I was shocked when I first heard this to learn it was by Anton Webern:


That was my introduction to Webern. I was corresponding with the cello player of the Artis Quartet, and he directed me to their recently recorded Webern CD, offering me tips on how to listen. When I heard this, I commented back to him the words of Mr. Spock: "How rare and how beautiful."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Selby said:


> I listened to the Symphony, Op. 21 yesterday, I know that I have heard it before, multiple time even, and then I _heard_ it. Are you familiar with that experience. It just _clicked_ and now I am in awe of it. I plan to return to it a few times in the upcoming weeks.


The aha moment. I love it when that happens.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Herr Jesus Mein is a personal favorite. Webern said one day children would be singing his music. That didn't happen, but I think I've heard this enough that I could take a stab at it.


----------

